# Guidance for Website development



## Terabyte (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi friends, I need some help for developing my website.
First thing that is causing hindrance is the screen resolution.
Well I have a 22"(Full-HD) monitor and a 15"(1280x720) lappy.
On 15" screen the website images and all go out of the screen, sort of half cut, whereas on on 22" monitor the website looks more properly aligned and full images are visible.
So my question is how do I make the website resolution independent so that no matter what the resolution the website should look the same.
Hope you understand my query and have a solution to it.

Thanks!


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 4, 2011)

You need to work on the css part..
If your css has codes like example:
width: 980px
and u want the width to fir to entire screen on all resolutions
then make it width: 100% or 95% 
Try changing the variables offline and do a cross browser test.
When satisifed upload and replace


----------



## Whistler81 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thats the most common and unsolvable problems out there that web designers face. You never know what screen size your viewer has. Most stick to the 1024x768 resolution with furthur leaving a chunk of pixels form the height because the browser has some toolbars that take up screen space. Try center aligning your sites for better results. Hope this helps.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 14, 2011)

You will only risk around 3+% of the general net audience if you design for 1024x768 and above.

What is my screen resolution/display resolution? - Screen resolution statistics


----------



## aningbo (Apr 18, 2011)

i normally design my websites under 960px or 980px.

you will need to check your css codes or post it here and see if someone could troubleshoot for you.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 18, 2011)

You might find following links useful.

CSS layouts | Max Design

Creating a CSS layout from scratch - Subcide


----------

